# Replacement bulb for 2.5 Mini Bow



## kumi (Apr 23, 2011)

First, let me say THANK YOU for all of the great information on this site. Kenpachi (a male blue VT) also thanks you and says that he is much happier than he was at the pet store on Thursday. He is in a 2.5 Mini Bow aquarium with a heater, a couple of hiding places and a bunch of live plants. I'm working today on either baffling the filter that came with it (it does not seem to be adjustable) or replacing it with a gentler one. I also would like to replace the 15 watt incandescent bulb with a fluorescent one if I can find one that will work: looks like a standard base, but the bulb has to be skinny enough to fit in space provided. I am wondering what brightness bulb I should get. I would think that a 15 watt fluorescent would be too bright for Kenpachi, but what do I know? The plants all have low light requirements so I'm not worried about that.

Thank you for any suggestions,
Kumi


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi!
I have one of those aquariums, they are fun!
My lightbulb thing broke so I switched to a lamp when I was using if for one of my bettas. 
Anyway, I used a 10 watt bulb from walmart in the fish section. 
It was the right size and it's fluoresent. Looks great too!
I use them for all my bettas homes now.


----------



## kumi (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you! I got one.


----------



## BluInk (Mar 14, 2011)

I have 2 Mini Bow tanks, both with live plants and I replaced the original bulbs with Ultra Sun 10w/6500k flourescent bulbs http://www.amazon.com/Ultrasun-Comp...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B003QZF7JA
I got them from Amazon, they came very quickly, and they make my tanks look great.

I also replaced the original filters with Red Sea Deco Art Nano filters which I really like as well.


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

BluInk said:


> I have 2 Mini Bow tanks, both with live plants and I replaced the original bulbs with Ultra Sun 10w/6500k flourescent bulbs http://www.amazon.com/Ultrasun-Comp...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B003QZF7JA
> I got them from Amazon, they came very quickly, and they make my tanks look great.
> 
> I also replaced the original filters with Red Sea Deco Art Nano filters which I really like as well.


Would that fit in the Aqueon 5 gallon? All my "clear" bulbs make a yellow tint, I wanted something that would make colors pop!


----------



## BluInk (Mar 14, 2011)

Not sure, but it would be worth looking into as these bulbs really make a huge difference.


----------



## kumi (Apr 23, 2011)

That is exactly the bulb that I got!! I agree, it's really makes the aquarium look great.

Kumi


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

I bought a Mini Bow 2.5 yesterday I love it!!


----------

